# Ohio river docks



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

Are the docks in yet???

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

cali2ohio01 said:


> Are the docks in yet???
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Which ones?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,,, & I get 'chewed on' when I get tooo,,,,,,,,, Explain-tive. 

I was also wondering if they are in yet,,,,, up on Little Beaver.?
(a bunch of handicapped 'ol farts, some with wheelchairs, would like to know ;>)


*
BTW,,,, since someone opened the can,,,, talking about Ohio River Launch ramps & Docks,,,, 
with fishing platforms, & with concrete wheelchair ramps from the PARKING LOT to THE WATER'S EDGE,,, WITH RAILINGS, LIGHTS, PICNIC TABLES & PAVILIONS,,,, jungle gyms & swings, WATER'S EDGE GAZEBO'S & LATRINES!???*

Has EVERYONE seen how nice PA,,,, at NEW BRIGHTON PA & on the BEAVER RIVER,
HAS BUILT THEIR BEAUTIFUL PARK, WITH 24-7 FISHERMAN ACCESS !?


ZOOM IN ODNR, & CHECK IT OUT. 
I'm pretty sure they won't mind if YOU steal some of their *OHIO RIVER ACCESS* ideas! ;>)
New Brighton Park;
https://www.google.com/maps/@40.7337437,-80.3151156,400m/data=!3m1!1e3

Ohioville park ramp;
https://www.google.com/maps/@40.6461855,-80.5128902,113m/data=!3m1!1e3




OK, I'm done,,,,,,,,,, for today! ;>)


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

Cincinnati area..... New richmond?

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

How about now???

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

Now????

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

River side West of CINCINNATI said to put dock in TODAY. I THINK Schmidt,s ramp has there small dock in and may the Big on in by now but not sure.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

As of yesterday new Richmond still not in. Chilo has nice docks and are in.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

RiverSide ramp at Cincinnati still has not put in the dock. They are awaiting a cable to secure it to the bank
Schmid's Ramp only has the small dock in. They did not have the ramp cleaned up of debris this pas t Tuesday! 




Stampede said:


> As of yesterday new Richmond still not in. Chilo has nice docks and are in.


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

Drove by new richmond today.... Ramp is still not in? Does anyone know when they put the dock in?.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

Anyone see if the dock was put in this week....

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Stopped by Schmidt fields today, they're cleaning the mud off the ramp








Dock is out, water is high but looks fishable.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

New Richmond still have no docks in as of yesterday. River still up. Looks like they did scrape the mud off. But if you launch there be careful. If you don't know where the concrete pier is you'll lose a prop.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

And does anyone know why they never put docks in at Neville?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

garhtr said:


> Stopped by Schmidt fields today, they're cleaning the mud off the ramp
> View attachment 312187
> 
> Dock is out, water is high but looks fishable.
> Good luck and good fishing !


The small dock is IN at Schmidt's not sure about Riverside,call to see.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

The dock is in at the Wilder City boat ramp in Kentucky, on the Licking River, a few miles up river from the Ohio.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I called Riverside and they are cleaned up and docks are in; launching there tomorrow am.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Still no docks at new Richmond as of yesterday.


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

The docks at New Richmond got to be in by now??? Anyone got any updates?

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Everything is good at Schmidt, only one other rig in the lot (strange for such a nice a.m.)? ?

---and the river looked good , elevated slightly, some color but little to no debris.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

New Richmond???

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Saw a dock (1 on right side) in at new Richmond. One of the post is gone and the dock was only tied up to one post and floating at a angle to the right. This was as of Friday.


----------

